# K 9



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got an Email from Larry Conners who likes to add the Doctor title to his name which got me to wondering if you belonged to the Kzoo bee club?

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

No Al I don't..... time and distance are always a problem.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wondering as I think he is a hot shot there. seems I read in a SEMBA news letter he was supposed to be the driving force to get the club going.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like the guy owns Wicwas Press out of Kzoo,Mi. he's been around...Fl. graduate of MSU and a Michigan native if you can believe whats on the internet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup that's the guy and he also spent time in Vermont if I remember all the stuff he told us.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi AL ... after they kept telling me I HAD INTERNET ,, talked to the right manager ,,,, they sent a guy that took more then 5 min of his time ,, 3 hours the first day ,, found part of what was wrong 2 miles away ,, , the next day he had a linemen with him ,both spent all day , found more things wrong 3 miles the other way,,, any way have net most of the time now .. havent had net at all from feb .. I have snuck in on the net a few times at a free wifi spot but very few times


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good to hear from you Tom. Been a tough summer trying to get the nucs going I bought queens for. Boughten queens were worth less to say the least. Got with a guy from a club and set the queen less nucs at his place with some cell punched eggs. Got some queens finally that lay eggs.

Our elevate internet gave up the ghost week or so ago. We replaced it with a new elite unit thru AT&T.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

got a nuc this spring ,,, man that queen ,, she is a laying nut she lays a egg in the cell almost as the worker is chewing her way out ..... this nuc has made me split it 3 times ,, and she is ready to sworn again and so I will have 5 hives,,going in to winter and yes they have honey for the winter,,I want this queen to pull through the winter so bad ,, cause she is a laying nut ,, and talk about gentle ,, I dropped a box ,it landed upside down and all they did was buzz and crawl to the top and side of the box ,, I put it back on the other box and they went back in the box ,, I got ZERO stings , the didnt even come up to look around ,, yew a few did but no even a 100


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The queens I bought were slugs. All I got from them was a couple eggs to raise replacements from. Told Kare ain't buying slugs any longer will take my chances on having enough drones to mate *MY OWN QUEENS* with.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm not real in to buying my queens ether ,,, next year I told bon that I want to have a extra queen ( that we raise ) or 3 on hand at all times ... so next year I'm going to start raising and maybe sell a few ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have heard even more complaints this year from package buyers that got crappy queens many were drone layers.

Probably trying to exceed demand with all the losses.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

just found out this Saturday ,, I will have 3 things going on at the same time on 3 sides of town that I need to be at ... "Eeny, meeny, miny, moe" to which do
I go


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I get to work on a tractor. Time to start bringing wood to the house.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

did your tractor get fixed ??
yea one of sats thing was help fix my sons semi ,, got it done on sun ,, helped the oldest on mon ,, the third thing never got done .. I'm just glade I can still help do things as we'er not getting any younger .. a friend retired 10 years ago and sat down didn't do any more then he had to ,or coundn't get some one to do ,, he is a step away from a wheel chair ,,, keep telling all """" if I stop moving start kicking my butt """"


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No not fixed yet. Took the fuel pump apart and fiddled with it. Got it pumping on the bench so reinstalled it on the tractor. Worked for a couple hours and not pumping fuel any more again. So going to buy a new pump and get it installed soon.

Old saying use it or loose it. I keep moving don't hire any one for any thing and pretty much take care of Kare's moms place since her dad is gone.

 Al


----------

